# Should I buy a cockatiel?



## KittyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
I am a high school student and i was wondering if i should get a cockatiel. I have own several parakeets before but my last one just died over a year ago. I was thinking about getting a female cockatiel(because they are said to be more quiet and affectionate). I want a bird to be my buddy, so always be with me around the house and wont make too much noise when I study. I wonder sometimes if i will even have time for it. I would never want to neglect my bird, so before i do adopt one i want to know everyone's opinion. I will leave the house for school at about 7:20 am and be home around #3 pm(for sure every friday) or longer if i am in a club meeting, but overall i should be back home by 5:30 pm. Is anyone here a high school student as well(and taking AP classes) and have a cockatiel? I will be happy with any advice/recommendation from anyone! 

Thanks.:cinnamon pearl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Heck yeah! Junior, baby!  I'd say a cockatiel is fine for you  Females are known for being more quiet than males (Trust me, I know) but they can make a good shrill when they have something to say. And yes, most of the time, they are quieter than budgies. If you want your bird to be your buddy, aim for a hand trained one, so you have more time to study instead of training it


----------



## KittyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

haha. Okay! Yea i wanted a little "study buddy" too and i dont know how hectic this year will be so i didnt want to take a chance. do you have enough time with your cockatiel? Like do you ever feel like you dont have enough time with it because of school?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, there's times, but if you provide enough enrichment in the cage, like good toys you change frequently, it will be ok. Whenever, I come home, he screams and gives kisses to me and I'll take him out and he'll play on his play gym and ride on me. I think you can always find time with them


----------



## KittyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

thats true.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think that it's great that you're being so responsible to research and ask questions before getting a tiel. At the top of each section there are stickies with some really helpful information which might be good for you to read through. A cockatiel should have at least an hour out of the cage time everyday. So it sounds like you do have the time to spend with your tiel. A couple things to think about though- tiels can live over 20 years. Are you thinking about going to college? Will you be able to take your tiel with you? Also, are your parents on board with you getting a tiel? Sadly, we often have teenagers/kids who post here because their tiel is sick and their parents won't let them/can't afford to take them to the vet. Tiels should have annual check-ups, etc. just like dogs and cats. If your tiel would get sick, are you parents going to help with the vet bills, etc.? Also, there are environmental considerations too. Teflon cookware fumes are poisonous to tiels. They shouldn't be around burning candles and certain household cleaning products, etc. I don't want to discourage you from getting a tiel because they are wonderful pets. And we have lots of great forum members here who are young and take wonderful care of their birds. But I just wanted to give you some things to think about. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## KittyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> I think that it's great that you're being so responsible to research and ask questions before getting a tiel. At the top of each section there are stickies with some really helpful information which might be good for you to read through. A cockatiel should have at least an hour out of the cage time everyday. So it sounds like you do have the time to spend with your tiel. A couple things to think about though- tiels can live over 20 years. Are you thinking about going to college? Will you be able to take your tiel with you? Also, are your parents on board with you getting a tiel? Sadly, we often have teenagers/kids who post here because their tiel is sick and their parents won't let them/can't afford to take them to the vet. Tiels should have annual check-ups, etc. just like dogs and cats. If your tiel would get sick, are you parents going to help with the vet bills, etc.? Also, there are environmental considerations too. Teflon cookware fumes are poisonous to tiels. They shouldn't be around burning candles and certain household cleaning products, etc. I don't want to discourage you from getting a tiel because they are wonderful pets. And we have lots of great forum members here who are young and take wonderful care of their birds. But I just wanted to give you some things to think about. Let us know what you decide.


I am aware of almost just about every thing that you said  I do plan on going to college and medical school. Because of this, i plan on adopting an older cockatiel(preferably from another owner who cant take care of the tiel anymore). My family sees animals as equal to humans (feelings and health wise) so the bird will see a vet. Thank you so much for the information, though, I will definitely check out those stickys.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> I think that it's great that you're being so responsible to research and ask questions before getting a tiel. At the top of each section there are stickies with some really helpful information which might be good for you to read through. A cockatiel should have at least an hour out of the cage time everyday. So it sounds like you do have the time to spend with your tiel. A couple things to think about though- tiels can live over 20 years. Are you thinking about going to college? Will you be able to take your tiel with you? Also, are your parents on board with you getting a tiel? Sadly, we often have teenagers/kids who post here because their tiel is sick and their parents won't let them/can't afford to take them to the vet. Tiels should have annual check-ups, etc. just like dogs and cats. If your tiel would get sick, are you parents going to help with the vet bills, etc.? Also, there are environmental considerations too. Teflon cookware fumes are poisonous to tiels. They shouldn't be around burning candles and certain household cleaning products, etc. I don't want to discourage you from getting a tiel because they are wonderful pets. And we have lots of great forum members here who are young and take wonderful care of their birds. But I just wanted to give you some things to think about. Let us know what you decide.


I'd also like to say that you're doing great by doing all this research and putting so much time and thought into this  A lot of people just buy a bird on a whim, and it ends up bad for everybody. Glad to have you here!

As far as college goes, my tiel is actually rehomed from someone who got him in high school, then went away to college. He had almost no attention at all for 4 years, until she decided it was better to find him a new place where he could get attention he deserved. It is definitely a consideration because that lack of attention will also change the tiel's behavior and likely make him less social and even less tame.

But, I think your reasons for wanting a tiel are great. I had tiels all my life and definitely had one as a study buddy in middle school in high school! They can be great companions for all the reasons you want one.

Also, as far as males versus females, males are definitely noisier, but it's usually when they burst into song or chatter. It's not really that frequent for me (a few times a day) when Ziggy makes a lot of noise, and even then it's not loud. I live in an apartment with strict noise policy and it's never been a problem. I also just finished my last year of law school and never had a problem studying with Ziggy around, even though I need it to be very quiet when I study. Most of the time he naps on the keyboard  So, from my experience, I would say you don't necessarily need to avoid a male. Unless other people have had different experiences with males.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I just want to let you know though - if you have a single cockatiel, and he/she bonds to you, it will flock call for you when you are not in sight. (I don't know how much noise you are able to put up with, but females and males are loud when they flock call, and it can go on for a long time if unanswered.)
Birds are actually a lot more work than people think. They need a lot of interaction if you have them as singles. They are flock creatures. They won't be happy just to keep you company while you study for an hour or two and then you go out for most of the day.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say go for it 
bear in mind that if you're going to be away for that amount of time, then a big cage is a necessity. so factor that into the budget. and toys! plenty of toys and entertainment.
single cockatiels are often very clingy (which is lovely!) so you could even consider getting a pair eventually. i have a pair - they love me and hang round me. but then if i don't have time for them, they'll play by themselves.

imo, cockatiels are a great pet!! not too time intensive but they need stimulation. and as i said before, the biggest thing i'd stress is cage size.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Id say definitely go for it! Its great you want to adopt an older one that needs a home! and females rule- they are a lot friendlier and calmer then males.
I'm a high school student and I had my tiel, Solo, for almost a year now and she is perfectly fine. I don't take AP classes but I am in all honors so I still have a good amount of homework. I also do a bunch of clubs like Drama Club, Environmental Club, Jazz Band, Elysuim (an art club), and I do taekwondo out of school~ So im very busy! Plus i'm a teenager and like to spend time with friends and all this is possible with a cockatiel. But my parents are a big help so make sure your parents are willing to help with care when you need. But they make totally great pals and my cockatiel just likes to sit on my shoulder as I do schoolwork and she is perfectly happy!

Hope you get one,
~half-moon & Solo :tiel3:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely!

For you, a hand-reared 'tiel would be best, and perhaps one that's a bit older and not super young. A female would be ideal, males can be very vocal with their singing and whistling. Good luck finding your perfect 'tiel and let us know how it's going!


----------



## KittyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Everything was really helpful! I wanted to buy a cage that was long in length so it could fly if it HAS to be locked up, but other than that the cockatiel will be hanging around the house. I think its a good size cage. It's 30x18x18. I didnt want to get a super big cage because it will be outside of its cage most of the time and it would be just a waste of space and money; plus Its affordable ($49). Here's the link to it:

http://www.birdscomfort.com/multiple_parakeet_cage.html

Now all i have to do is just to find a cockatiel whose owner will no longer care for.:cinnamon: I would rather not buy a bird because then they would just remind me of a slave waiting to be purchased. I would rather adopt a cockatiel than to buy one.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I see that you have done excellent research and I have nothing to add about general care.
But I don't agree on the sex choice, in the sense that you might get lucky/unlucky with either a boy or a girl. In my personal experience girls are more or less as noisy as boys, with one difference: when girls vocalise, they YELL. Boys sing, garble/talk, make funny noises, yell. They are less monotone. Also, my most affectionate and cuddly babies are boys, happy sitting on my lap and get petted. 
Since you are looking for an older tiel you will be able to maybe see a little bit more of their personality; but if the bird is in a sad living situation he/she will not show much of their true character. I'd say, go with your instinct, don't limit your choices, and your new baby will blossom once in your loving care, and you will feel blessed 
All the best of luck, I hope to read updates soon!


----------

